
Ask HN: Tools to do digital anthropology using social media - hackaflocka
I want to &#x27;remotely&#x27; study the population in a given geographic area (city size) by analyzing what the population puts out on social media.<p>If anyone out there has experience with this sort of thing, I&#x27;d appreciate pointers, especially on tools.
======
Mz
I don't have suggestions for tools. I will suggest that your question would
likely get better responses if you gave more details concerning what you hope
to study and what types of tasks you need tools for.

What social media platforms do you wish to examine?

What kinds of things are you hoping to study?

Etc.

~~~
hackaflocka
Any and all: Twitter, Facebook, etc.

